# Shopmade replacement for missing jointer guard



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've made porkchop guards for old jointers before, but I don't really like them
and prefer a guard more like the SUVA style guards found on European machines.

I found a precedent for an old design found as an option on old Walker-Turner
jointers and some others that allow the guard to swing out of the way in two
directions: for edge-jointing it pivots like a porkchop guard and for face-jointing
it pivots over the work and drops back when the cut is done.

Having acquired a Walker-Turner jointer (badged Craftsman) recently I wanted
a guard and, finding the precedent, went about fabricating a similar guard using
materials on hand.

I used a spring-loaded screen-door hinge for tension for edge-jointing. For face-
jointing the weight of the guard is sufficient. The guard also pivots completely
out of the way and can be removed in a jiffy with a spin of the plastic knob.

What follows are pictures of the inspiration (the Walker-Turner design), and my
interpretation.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow pity you couldn't make a few moulds and make it from fibreglass.Otherwise great idea. Alistair


----------

